# EOS 55D 16.1 MP !!!



## DD (Jul 26, 2010)

I saw one ad in July edition of Better Photography magazine, where among other EOS models *Canon EOS 55D* was also listed as "*NEW*" with *16.1 MP*.

50D was also listed in that page with 15.1 MP, but *without "NEW" tag.*


----------



## CamaJan (Jul 26, 2010)

Go back and take a picture/scan of it!!
Sounds interesting.
Articulating screen? ???

16.1MP sensor maybe same as D90 replacement?! LoooooL! wouldn't THAT be funny! hahaha!


----------



## Cobalt720 (Jul 26, 2010)

Please provide evidence, or this post is getting cut off. Sorry, but this sounds extremely unreasonable.


----------



## wuschba (Jul 27, 2010)

Perhaps a typo? (or 2 of them?) If you search for "Canon 55D" you find a lot of people meaning the 550D.


----------



## DD (Jul 27, 2010)

Its not a typo. 550D is not 16 MP. Unfortunately I dont have the magazine with me, as I saw it in one of my friends house. If someone is having that in this forum may be can post the picture. I will also try to get the magazine if possible.


----------



## Cobalt720 (Jul 28, 2010)

what the hell is a 55d? Is it the equivalent to the 60d or the 550d (t2i)?


----------



## DD (Jul 28, 2010)

The ad looked like 55D is going to be the successor of 50D.


----------



## Cobalt720 (Jul 28, 2010)

Huh, what is the name of this magazine?


----------



## Grendel (Jul 28, 2010)

Says it right in the 1st post -- "Better Photography magazine"


----------



## Cobalt720 (Jul 28, 2010)

Im sparking conversation!! haha, thanks... Im looking into it. Because tbh, if this was real, we would easily be able to find it.


----------



## that1guy (Aug 9, 2010)

So...did we find out anything on this yet?


----------



## dcc (Aug 9, 2010)

Maybe this is new semi-pro aps-h cam. With the same form factor of d90, that would rain all over d95. I would still be hesitant for the lack of an ultra-wide personally, which I like.


----------



## Jan (Aug 17, 2010)

DD said:


> Its not a typo. 550D is not 16 MP. Unfortunately I dont have the magazine with me, as *I saw it in one of my friends house*. If someone is having that in this forum may be can post the picture. I will also try to get the magazine if possible.


Haha, classic.


----------

